# My New Toy..........:)



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ME GOT A NEW TOY~!!!!!!!~   :banana:


















:thumbup: So Whatcha Think????

Anyone want to trade..... Im thinkin B-13 SE-R or a BB / GTi-R Clip  ********Wishful Thinking*******


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DAMN IT!!!! NO PICS!!!!! Lousy free Hosting.....


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

nice motorcycle! the pix are workin for me


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

awwwwwwh
daaaaaaaaayumn, nice


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thank You... Thank You...... 93 Yamaha FZR 600 I dont have the SPecs but I know its been Carb'd, Cam'd, Headers, and Tail Pipe., etc... 16,000 mi. Traded the Cavy Conversion in my SIg for it.

Now if I only had a LISCENSE!!!


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

i'm jealous


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

turbo that hoe!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

NO TURBO!!!! I dont feel like being DEAD! It has plenty of power for my 1st Crotch Rocket. I mean it tries to come up in 3rd as it is. I only weigh 150 but still.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i had a 94 that was stock. it was ok but i'm sure with the mods that thing has it will be a blast. i would recommend a corbin seat. pricey but worth the money.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice!


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

too bad its purple. ewwwwww
i would ride it though. get some black heat paint for those headers. damn thats nasty lookin


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Gonna sell it to fund the new project..... 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30452


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey thats pretty bad ass, i just bought a bike myself, an earlier ninja 750


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *Gonna sell it to fund the new project.....
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30452 *


 definately a good plan haha


----------

